# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  روش استفاده از TreeView چگونه است

## ironclip

سلام به تمام اساتید

من داشتم یه برنامه می نوشتم که به ابزار TreeView نیاز دارم اما استفاده از این ابزار را بلد نیستم 

می شه راهنمای کنید

----------


## مهران رسا

از این مثال استفاده کنید :

----------


## butterfly8528

سلام .

آموزش کار با ابزار Tree View در ویژوال بیسیک .

----------

